# Stock Bose radio Maxima 2003



## Hinman (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, im new here and my radio i just got for my Maxima is messing up, the left channel on the cd play doesn't work right. every time i hit a bump it doesn't work. its in the radio because if you hit it, it will start to work. it only goes out when you play the cd, the radio works fine. ive had it at a audio place 3 times and it still doesn't work. i want to just buy a new radio, same one preferably. any idea where i can find a good one for like.. around 200-250? 

this isnt a urgent thing, i just would like to get a new one soon.


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

Hinman said:


> Hey, im new here and my radio i just got for my Maxima is messing up, the left channel on the cd play doesn't work right. every time i hit a bump it doesn't work. its in the radio because if you hit it, it will start to work. it only goes out when you play the cd, the radio works fine. ive had it at a audio place 3 times and it still doesn't work. i want to just buy a new radio, same one preferably. any idea where i can find a good one for like.. around 200-250?
> 
> this isnt a urgent thing, i just would like to get a new one soon.


i had the same problem with my s-14. could not figure it out so went and got new kenwwod cd player. no problems now,:woowoo:


----------



## Hinman (Jan 24, 2008)

i basically use this site to help my dad out because he's not good with computers. he's a pretty "original" guy. he likes everything stock (lame i know) but he's willing to get a aftermarket radio instead of finding a original one. im not to familiar with Nissan cars, i own a BMW. what are some good radios that arent to expensive that will fit in his car?


----------

